# FREE! way of unfishing your fisheye with great results



## Mars Lander (Oct 12, 2012)

My birthday next Tues ( presents and cards welcome  ) , ... So Ssshhh... has got me a Samyang 8mm fisheye and i know a few of you guys have em or use similar, can't wait till next week to use it on a splore or 2, the thing is tho what if you want the widest of angles but NOT the curvy side of things, it seems there is a plethora of methods but i didn't wanna spend an age on all of em , I accidently bumped into some info on flickr that i thought that was soo good and free i would share it with you lot.

According to flickr user "xxk89xx" one must first download a program called Hugin , dont know if you lot know it i didnt but i downloaded it from

http://hugin.sourceforge.net/download/

never ran it, just installed it then this guy has wrote 2 ace scipts that both solve the curves in a different way, they can be downloaded here....dont worry guys I have and no viruses or anything .

http://www.mediafire.com/?h4qhxdnc3ta0lrz

Now make a folder on your machine and place the images you want to DEfisheye put the 2 bat files you just downloaded in the same folder, this is the only complicated bit , right click on each of the bat files and edit it with note pad on the second line is how wide your image is change it to match yours and the same for the 3rd line for how tall your image is (if you using canon DSLR 's APC's i.e 550d 50d 60d 600d 7d etc you dont need to change anything) then save as file type NOT txt .

Now just double click on either script it will create a new directory with all your un-fished pictures in it! works great as below each creates its own solution I feel now i have 3 new lenses not 1 !!!

Here is the original freaky funky fisheye..







After the Panini script's magic... pretty good how it dealt with it, image is same size only minimal edge loss there is still distortion on the horizontals but not as freaky as the fish






The rectilinear version creates a more bizarre outcome but may suit some shots quite well, more edge/cropping has been lost but still remarkable albiet strange perspective alteration






Cheers , if this is in the wrong place please move or if not applicable to site then remove, just thought i i'd share as i see a few fisheyes on here and one of my mate's just recently sold his , maybe he wouldn't have if he had seen this method?​


----------



## constantined (Oct 12, 2012)

Evening AltDayOut,

Thanks for the time for posting this for us. I always wondered how to get rid of the curvature, as we have lenses like this in the dayjob!

However I haven't got any myself (for private use) so never experimented enough to find out more! Lazy I know. 

On a separate note I use Hugin to create my large panorama photos for long elevations etc. Best freeware program out there for this type of processing and also better than some paid licenced software too in my humble opinion! 

Thanks again.

C


----------



## Tig007 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for an informative post, I was laughing when I saw the third image, great distortion on the left figure.


----------



## darbians (Oct 13, 2012)

I got a samyang 8mm recently its awesome focus at 1metre on f8 and away ya go! Front to back sharpness 
Looking forward to seeing the results. Just make sure nobody sneaks into shot, its sooooooo wide.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 13, 2012)

Just sitting around making a brew


----------



## John_D (Oct 13, 2012)

Very interesting. Can you elaborate on 'save as file type NOT txt' as though I think I've done everything correctly (downloaded and installed Hugin as well) the bat files create sub folders but with nothing in them :0( even though there are .jpg files in the same folder as the bat files that need correcting.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 13, 2012)

John_D said:


> Very interesting. Can you elaborate on 'save as file type NOT txt' as though I think I've done everything correctly (downloaded and installed Hugin as well) the bat files create sub folders but with nothing in them :0( even though there are .jpg files in the same folder as the bat files that need correcting.



when you alter the image sizes (if need be!) when you re-save the altered bat file goto save as , then on the file save screen , where it says save as file type it already says txt in it make sure you change it to All Files. all your doing is making sure it ends with .bat instead of .txt


----------



## John_D (Oct 13, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> when you alter the image sizes (if need be!) when you re-save the altered bat file goto save as , then on the file save screen , where it says save as file type it already says txt in it make sure you change it to All Files. all your doing is making sure it ends with .bat instead of .txt


 Did that, as explained each bat file worked in as far as it created a sub folder.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice one, any advise is good advise from you, have a good birthday and enjoy your weekend of partying , and a quick note to Sshhh.... my birthday not to far away .


----------



## lost (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there any way to make your photos look less fishy though?


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2012)

That rectilinear one is hilarious!


----------

